

Programming Brain Teaser - reazalun
http://www.dustindiaz.com/programming-brain-teaser/

======
Allocator2008
I like this. It is non-trivial so it is good for like an interview question,
but nor is it so difficult that one has to spend all day on it. Also the
problem is general enough so one can use whatever language one wants. I used
ANSI C to solve it myself, but one could really use nearly any language. Very
cool.

------
paulleviss
Nice

